# Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate



## Ð3RB3 (10. Mai 2014)

*Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Hey Leute,

wie der Titel schon verrät bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Kabel/Adapter von Displayport 1.2 auf HDMI 2.0 mit einer Datenübertragungsrate von 17,28 GBit/s.
Leider konnte mir Google nicht weiter helfen, weshalb ich mich an Euch wende. Ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Unterforum erwischt, falls nicht bitte ich um Verschiebung des Threads!

Das einzige Kabel welches ich gefunden habe war auf Ebay.com, dort bietet ein Händler einen Adapter Displayport auf HDMI 2.0 mit Support von 4k@50/60Hz. Allerdings versendet der Händler nicht international und lässt sich auch nicht dazu überreden. 

Zum Hardwareproblem: Ich habe hier einen Samsung UE40HU6900SXZG UHD-TV mit HDMI 2.0 Port und einen PC mit GTX TITAN SLI, Betriebssystem Win8.1. 

Mit einem HDMI 2.0 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel funktioniert die Auflösung 3840x2160@30Hz am HDMI 1.4 Port der Graka, sowie an beiden DVI-Ausgängen via Adapter. Zum Arbeiten sind die 30Hz in Ordnung, zum Zocken allerdings nicht.
Laut Nvidia unterstützt der Displayport der TITAN 3840x2160@60Hz, woraufhin ich mir ein 2m Clicktronic Displayport/HDMI Adapter Kabel gekauft habe. Leider musste ich bei Lieferung feststellen, das dieses Kabel nur eine Datenübertragungsrate von 10.8 Gbit/s liefert. Diese Info war vor Bestellung leider nicht ersichtlich, selbst auf der Herstellerseite nicht. Auf der Verpackung wird 4k Support erwähnt, mit 10.8 Gbit/s theoretisch jedoch nur in 30Hz. 
Das Komische ist allerdings, dass ich mit diesem Kabel nur auf eine maximale Auflösung von 1920x1080@60Hz im Nvidia-Control-Panel zurück greifen kann. Die neueste Treiberversion ist installiert und auch den neuen Beta-Treiber habe ich ausprobiert. Leider komme ich mit diesem Kabel nicht über oben genannte Auflösung, selbst mit Custom Resolution nicht. Beim Testen bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.
MFT funktioniert nicht, da das Display ein zusammenhängendes Panel hat.
Wie ich im EVGA-Forum gelesen habe lässt sich der HDMI 1.4 Ausgang der TITAN nicht auf 2.0 flashen bzw. ist dies nicht von den Herstellern geplant. 

Somit bleibt eigentlich nur ein vernünftiges Kabel bzw. ein Adapter DP 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 mit einer Datenübertragungsrate von mindestens 17,28 Gbit/s. 
Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich solch ein Kabel her bekomme? Der Preis spielt erstmal keine Rolle!

Im Voraus schon einmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## holli146 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche.  Leider existiert derzeit ein solcher Adapter nicht. Auch auf ebay. Com ist ein solcher Adapter nicht zu finden. Dort wird lediglich das hdmi Kabel mit 4k und 60hz beworben.  Beim mitgelieferten Adapter steht dann nur noch fullhd.  D.h. warten bis es irgendwann einen Adapter geben wird oder hoffen, dass die nächste gpu Generation hdmi2.0 unterstützt.  Zweites trifft bestimmt früher ein, da für ein Adapter die breite Masse fehlt um es gewinnbringend zu verkaufen.


----------



## lg36 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Habe genau dasselbe Problem (UE55F9080 + Sek-2500U/ZG mit HDMI2.0, GPU: R9 290x Tri-x OC).


----------



## NuVirus (20. Mai 2014)

Es gibt keine Hdmi 2.0 Kabel, der Rest braucht aber durchgängig HDMI 2.0 Unterstützung deswegen kann es sein dass es der Adapter nicht geht.
Hier mal Zitat von hifi Regler FAQ:
Neue Kabel für HDMI 2.0?
Was die Kabel-Industrie vielleicht etwas enttäuschen dürfte:**Spezielle neue HDMI 2.0 Kabel wird es eindeutig nicht geben. Stecker und Buchse der bisherigen HDMI-Schnittstelle bleiben also unverändert.*Ebenso bleiben bisher etablierte Features wie*CEC (Consumer Electronic Control),*Ethernet- oder*MHL*Dafür aber wird dazu geraten, hochwertige HDMI-Kabel zu verwenden*– also doch ein Silberstreif am Horizont. Hier gilt umso mehr: Je länger die per HDMI-Kabel zurück zu legende Strecke ist, desto größer ist die Gefahr, dass beim der Übertragen der 4k-Videosignale Fehler entstehen und umso hochwertiger sollte daher das Kabel ausfallen. In unserem Kabel-Sortiment (siehe*HDMI-Kabel) finden Sie bestimmt das passende HDMI-Kabel.

Hier auch noch genauere Infos: http://www.hifi-regler.de/hdmi/hdmi-2-0.php?SID=933fc5fb2a7e7abea74a4d863c7faeef


----------



## lg36 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Es geht doch mehr darum das man von einem Displyport 1.2, die gewünschte Datenrate von 17,28GBit/s auf HDMI 2.0 zu übertragen. Und so wie ich das verstehe drosseln die derzeitigen Adapter die Datenmenge auf 10,?? GBit/s.


----------



## Haemi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Ich schätze es läuft so, dass der Fernseher zum Rechner "sagt": "Hi, ich kann HDMI 2.0 also schick mal rüber.". Allerdings kennt die Grafikkarte kein HDMI 2.0 und schickt HDMI 1.4 über die Leitung. Was den Fernseher ja nicht stört da er Abwärtkompatibel ist. 
Über die Leitung geht also kein DP-Signal sonder ein HDMI Signal wenn du einen Adapter benutzt.

Es gibt also 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Es ist möglich 2.0 Kompatibilität per Treiber oder neuem Bios herzustellen und der Hersteller lässt es zu.(glaub ich nicht)
2. Ihr findet einen aktiven Adapter der per eingebautem Chip aus DP 1.2 ein HDMI 2.0 Signal macht.(gibts noch nicht)
3. Warten auf neue Kartengeneration mit Hdmi 2.0 Support.


----------



## lg36 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

@Haemi

Also wenn ich zb. einen passiven Adapter nähme macht er dann genau dasselbe wie oben beschreiben (nimmt sich quasi wieder nur hdmi 1.4)

Und der Adapter hat also auch nicht wirklich eine Datenübertragungsrate sondern nur das Kabel selbst!? Und der Adapter spielt mehr oder weniger nur dem angesteckten Ausgabegerät etwas vor!?


----------



## Haemi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Einen passiver Adapter könntest du fast schon selber bauen. Nimm ein HDMI Kabel und ein DP Kabel, schneid beide in der mitte durch und löt sie zusammen. Fertig ist der Adapter. Der Fernseher/Monitor sagt der Graka was sie haben will und die Grafikkarte sendet das entsprechende Signal. Vorgespielt wird da nix.


----------



## lg36 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*



Haemi schrieb:


> Es gibt also 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Es ist möglich 2.0 Kompatibilität per Treiber oder neuem Bios herzustellen und der Hersteller lässt es zu.(glaub ich nicht)
> 2. Ihr findet einen aktiven Adapter der per eingebautem Chip aus DP 1.2 ein HDMI 2.0 Signal macht.(gibts noch nicht)
> 3. Warten auf neue Kartengeneration mit Hdmi 2.0 Support.



4. Muss es doch auch geben. Dass kann's nicht sein dass ich die Leistung habe aber keine Möglichkeit es von A nach B zu bringen !!!!!!!


----------



## Haemi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

4. Du kaufst einen Fernseher mit DP. Wenns sowas überhaupt gibt.


----------



## lg36 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*



Haemi schrieb:


> 4. Du kaufst einen Fernseher mit DP. Wenns sowas überhaupt gibt.




Ja der Panasonic 4K TV hat sogar DP!


----------



## lg36 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

[Video-Update] AMD Project Discovery mehr als nur Tablet: Dockport auf Basis von Displayport und USB 3.0

Wenn das ding auch HDMI 2.0 sowie Thunderbolt hat, dann dient das doch wunderbar als Aktiv Adapter!?!?


----------



## TobiasClaren (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Hallo.

Hier ist ein DP1.2-auf-HDMI1.4-Adapter?:
Standard DisplayPort DP 1.2 to HDMI 1.4 Adapter with Audio support 3D Black | eBay

Aber ist das nicht der gleiche Adapter wie dieser hier?:
Useful DisplayPort DP Male to HDMI Female M/F Converter Adapter Cable 1080P | eBay


Wenn aber alle Adapter bis DP1.2 und HDMI2.0 technisch identisch sind, wie kann es dann sein, dass es mit Einem geht, und mit dem Anderen nicht?
Also einfach so ein "Pigtail", und dahinter ein vernünftiges HDMI-Kabel?


OK, hier soll es aktuell maximal 1080p60-3D sein, aber trotzdem ist es ja kein Fehler schon mal daran zu denken was man irgendwann mal nutzt.
Also z.B. 4K/UHD-3D mit 60 Frames. Und dass man dann die Kabel und Adapter noch nutzen kann.
Z.B. so etwas hier:
7,5m HDMI Kabel Full HD 19-polig Typ A 1080p 24 Karat vergoldete Steckerkontakte | eBay
Falls der mal nicht mehr funktioniert, es ist "7,5m HDMI Kabel Full HD 19-polig Typ A 1080p 24 Karat vergoldete Steckerkontakte" für €6,25 Portofrei.

Ich gedenke den PC an den TV zu stellen, und geklont den TV und einen Monitor anzuschließen.
Den Monitor (LD220Z Touchscreen) abseits auf einem Schreibtisch.
So kann man neben der PC-Nutzung auch ein Video etc. starten, ohne umständlich umzuschalten. Und man kann die Touchfunktion dafür nutzen.
Für den Monitor wäre da aber der DisplayPort wichtig. Oder anders herum, wichtig ist nur dass TV und Touch-Monitor beide Bild UND Ton erhalten.
Falls man am DH87RL auch drei Monitore anschließen kann (HDMI, DP, DVI), kann dann der DVI-Ausgang des Motherboard für einen zweiten Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch genutzt werden.
Der braucht ja keinen Ton.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Es gibt zur Zeit keine aktiven DP 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Adapter.

DP und HDMI (TMDS) sind nicht elektrisch zueinander kompatibel. DP hat zwar einen optionalen TMDS-Kompatibilitätsmodus (DP++) durch den auch passive Steckadapter genutzt werden können aber es gibt bislang keine GraKas die HDMI 2.0 kompatiblen DP++ haben.


----------



## schidddy (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt zur Zeit keine aktiven DP 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Adapter.
> 
> DP und HDMI (TMDS) sind nicht elektrisch zueinander kompatibel. DP hat zwar einen optionalen TMDS-Kompatibilitätsmodus (DP++) durch den auch passive Steckadapter genutzt werden können aber es gibt bislang keine GraKas die HDMI 2.0 kompatiblen DP++ haben.


 
wird es aus diesem Grund auch niemals irgendwelche Adapter für dieses Problem geben? Ich stehe hier nämlich genau vor dem selben Problem, habe nen 290x Crossfire System und keine möglichkeit einen verdammten UHD TV daran zu hengen. Die einzigen UHD's die n Displayport haben sind die Panasonics, welche mir aber absolut nicht gefallen, ausserdem sollen diese einen extrem Input Lag haben was das Spielgefühl wieder stark negativ beeinflusst. Es ist irgendwie zum heulen. Habe keine lust wieder soviel Geld zu investieren und mir 2 neue Grakas der neusten Generation zu kaufen, da ich ne Wakü habe und deshalb die Aufrüstaktion wieder extrem teuer werden wird.
Sehr sehr schade das ganze


----------



## DSHPB (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*



schidddy schrieb:


> wird es aus diesem Grund auch niemals irgendwelche Adapter für dieses Problem geben? Ich stehe hier nämlich genau vor dem selben Problem, habe nen 290x Crossfire System und keine möglichkeit einen verdammten UHD TV daran zu hengen. Die einzigen UHD's die n Displayport haben sind die Panasonics, welche mir aber absolut nicht gefallen, ausserdem sollen diese einen extrem Input Lag haben was das Spielgefühl wieder stark negativ beeinflusst. Es ist irgendwie zum heulen. Habe keine lust wieder soviel Geld zu investieren und mir 2 neue Grakas der neusten Generation zu kaufen, da ich ne Wakü habe und deshalb die Aufrüstaktion wieder extrem teuer werden wird.
> Sehr sehr schade das ganze


 
Dass die R9 290X neuste Gen sind ist dir aber klar?

Fakt ist viel mehr, dass die 4k/UHD Displays bisher einfach noch nicht wirklich was Wahres sind.

30Hz meist, teilweise müssen die geteilt angesteuert werden, lange Inputlags, Anschlussprobleme, meist TN-Panels...

Die richtige Marktreife fehlt einfach noch, offensichtlich...

Wartet doch einfach ab und kauft dann, wenn es wirklich Brauchbares gibt...


----------



## schidddy (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Mit der neuesten Generation meine ich die r9 3xx Karten die vorrausichtlich ja im vierten Quartal erscheinen und dann HDMI 2.0 Support bieten werden. Die akuelle Generation bietet ja leider nur HDMI 1.4
Nunja der neue Samsung Curved UHD macht nen ziemlich guten Eindruck, bietet ja auch 4k bei 60hz, nen Input Lag von ca 70ms (geht gerade noch so, meine momentaner 1080p Tv hat ungefähr gleich viel und stören tuts mich nicht mehr (ausser natürlich bei schnellen online action-shooter, da benutze ich aber meinen 27 Zöller).


----------



## Imaxx4k (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Hallo Community,

Ich bin neu in Dem Forum und wollte mal mein wissen zu dem Thread- Thema mit euch teilen, denn Mir ist auch sehr daran gelegen das Problem Displayport 1.2 -> Hdmi 2.0 zu lösen.

Mitte dieses Jahres habe ich mir einen ub8500 von Lg zugelegt insbesondere weil er zu dem Zeitpunkt Hdmi 2.0, 3D und natürlich 4k zu einem unschlagbaren Preis bot (ist schon etwas her  ), und da meine grafiklösung aus zwei gtx760 nicht genügend. Leistung hatte habe ich mich für zwei Amd r9 290 entschieden, leider wusste ich da noch nicht wie gut die 900er Serie von NVIDIA auf 4k gaming optimiert sein würde.

Kurz gesagt mit zwei r9,290 wassergekühlt habe ich zwar die Leistung aber nicht den Anschluss um auf dem. Fernseher vernünftig in 4k spielen zu können.

Jetzt habe ich einige Zeit recherchiert und bin auf eine evtl. Lösung des Problems gestoßen. 
Von belkin wird ein mini-dp zu hdmi 2.0 (!) Adapter angeboten, aber wie schon in den Amazon Bewertungen zu lesen ist lassen sich keine 60hz @ 4k einstellen, jetzt hat sich ein forenmitglied eines anderen Forums eine email an belkin geschrieben...
...es wurde deutlich das der Adapter wohl nur bei thunderbolt 2.0 (meines wissens nach baugleich mit mini-dp) mit hdmi 2.0 kompatibel wäre. 
Nach dem ich wieder Google bemüht habe, bin ich auf die ThunderboltEX II von Asus gestoßen die einen displayport Eingang und einen thunderbolt 2.0 Ausgang hat, also als aktivkonverter dienen kann. In Kombination mit dem Adapter von belkin sollte es so möglich sein das Displayport signal zu thunderbolt und dann zu Hdmi 2.0 umzuwandeln.

Leider ist die ThunderboltEX II nur mit z87 Chipsätzen kompatibel und mein Maximus V Extreme hat diesen leider nicht. 

Vielleicht mag es ja jemand ausprobieren und zurückmelden ob es funktioniert.

P.s.wenn erlaubt poste ich noch links zu den besagten Produkten und forenbeitrag.


----------



## lg36 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

im 1Q 2015 kommen höchstwahrscheinlich Aktive HDMI 2.0 / DP adapter !


----------



## Imaxx4k (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*



lg36 schrieb:


> im 1Q 2015 kommen höchstwahrscheinlich Aktive HDMI 2.0 / DP adapter !



Gibt es diesbezüglich Neuigkeiten?


----------



## lg36 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*



Imaxx4k schrieb:


> Gibt es diesbezüglich Neuigkeiten?



Google Translate


----------



## David-P (24. August 2015)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Hi Leute,

wie ist der Stand? Anscheinend hat Bizlink den Adapter fertig?

DP 1.2 to HDMI 2.0 Adapter


----------



## elchlimo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Hat schon jemand was bestellbares gefunden?


----------



## martin_baumann (2. November 2015)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Hallo Leute, 
da ich auch wie blöd auf der suche bin. Wollte ich euch schreiben was ich bisher gefunden habe. Leider ist der Adapter mir zu teuer und auserdem hätte ich lieber ein ca. 2 meter Kabel von Displayport 1.2 auf HDMI der bei 4K 60Hz schafft ohne ein adapter dazwischen. Bisher habe ich vom PC mit Ati HD 7850 zu Samsung 40 Zoll TV 4K nur mit 30Hz mit einem guten Hdmi Kabel hinbekommen, aber für Spiele ist das nix. Besser währen da 60Hz zu haben.
Falls einer von euch was findet bitte hier weiter schreiben. Nun zu dem was ich gefunden habe auf der Webseite der Firma "uptab.com":
DisplayPort to HDMI 4k@60hz Adapter Cable Gold-plated
Special Price $49.00
Quick Overview:
Gold-Plated DisplayPort to HDMI adapter supporting 4k at 3840x2160@60Hz is an indispensable companion for your laptop or desktop equipped with DisplayPort. Works with nVidia or ATI Video cards.
Overview
Gold-Plated DisplayPort to HDMI adapter supporting 4k at 3840x2160@60Hz and 4096x2160@60Hz is an indispensable companion for your laptop, desktop or projector equipped with DisplayPort. 
Works with nVidia or ATI Video cards. Connect your computer to an HDTV or UHDTV for video and audio streaming or to an HD and UHD monitor/projector with this portable adapter and an HDMI cable (not include). 
Use this cable to enjoy movies on the big HDTV or UHD 4k mirror or extend your desktop for an expanded workstation or show presentations at school or work.
    4k @60Hz (3840x2160@60Hz)
    Premium chip
    24k Gold-plated connectors 
    24 AWG oxygen-free copper
    Multi-shielded cable
    ABS Shell

Wichtig!!!!
Ich habe herrausgefunden das der Adapter von  "uptab.com" eine Verarsche ist und nur 30Hz bei 4K macht!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe bei Welcome to Bizlink angerufen die haben gesagt das sie an HP, Dell und Club3D liefern.
Bei HP und Dell hab ich nichts gefunden aber bei Club3D:

Es ist schon zu kaufen aber nicht überall.

Club 3D displayport 1.2a de HDMI 2.0 adaptador activo
cumple con la especificación displayport 1.2a de velocidad de datos de hasta
21,6 g bps
cumple con la especificación 2.0 de HDMI, para la tasa de datos de hasta 18
GBps
compatible con formación de enlace completo y sin formación de enlace /
compatible con resoluciones de pantalla hasta 3840 * 2160 @ 60hz
compatible con 3D formatos de vídeo de hasta 1080p a 120hz, repetidor para
HDcp 1.3 y HDcp 2.2 / plugnplay hay software que instalar o necesita
alimentación externa
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Holländer haben es schon lol
CAC-1070 Club3D C3D DisplayPort > HDMI2.0 Act 4k 60Hz koopkompas.nl
 €52,27 
Product omschrijving : Displayport™ 1.2 to HDMI™ 2.0 UHD Active Adapter.
The Club 3D CAC-1070 is an active HDMI™ signal converter. The DisplayPort™ 1.2 to HDMI™ 2.0 UHD Adapter is the easiest solution for connecting your DisplayPort™ 1.2 enabled source device to an HDMI™ 2.0 enabled 4K UHD Television, monitor or Projector.
The adapter is fully compliant to HDMI™ 2.0 specification allowing for 6Gbps TMDS throughput per channel. The interface in the adapter has three lanes for HDMI data, clock, HPD signal and power, offering a total TMDS throughput of 18Gbps.
Supports up to 4K UHD Resolution at 60Hz.
The DisplayPort™ 1.2 to HDMI™ 2.0 adapter supports (U)HD resolutions of up to 4K UHD 3840x 2160p @ 60Hz for a clear, sharp picture. The support for 60 frames per second provides exceptionally smooth video or gameplay. Use the adapter to play games, view video or browse the internet from your DisplayPort™ 1.2 enabled device in (Ultra) high- resolution. Supporting up to 8 channels of audio, the adapter provides high-definition digital audio and video.
C3D DisplayPort > HDMI2.0 Act 4k 60Hz


----------



## Grueno (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Displayport 1.2 -> HDMI 2.0 Kabel/Adapter gesucht mit 17,28 GBit/s Datenübertragungsrate*

Ultra HDTV, ein deutsches 4K Blog, hat neben einem 4K HDMI Kabel mit 60Hz-Support nun auch einen DisplayPort 1.2 auf HDMI 2.0 Adapter mit 4K bei 60Hz, HDCP 2.2 und 4:4:4 RGB veröffentlicht:

Ultra HDTV veröffentlicht ersten 4K DP auf HDMI Adapter
Ultra HDTV 4K DisplayPort auf HDMI Adapter-Kabel | HDMI: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

